# Advice with new set up... pics



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

snowsnowsnow said:


> Finally bought my own kit after years of hiring but I'm not sure if everything fits. Is my bindings too big for my board? Or is my board too narrow? How much is too much overhang?
> 
> Boots - US 7.5
> Bindings - S/M
> ...


there ya go

How To Set Up A Snowboard


----------



## snowsnowsnow (Dec 10, 2013)

Here's a picture of how everything looks


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

That's perfect. Your not even close to having drag.


----------



## snowsnowsnow (Dec 10, 2013)

Great thanks - just needed reassurance as I fitted everything myself


----------

